# NOT SMOKING



## kc5tpy (May 19, 2015)

Hello.  This isn't about smoking; well not totally.  I have been to Hawaii many years ago but the Missus has been going on for 16 years about how she would love to see white sandy beaches and clear blue water just once in her life.  SO!  Just booked 2 weeks in Cape Verde.  My good mate and boss is going there for the second year in a row.  For the price of 1 week in the Caribbean you can get 2 weeks 5 star there.  If you are looking for sun, sand and sea this is worth a look.  I can send you some links if interested.

Anyway.  So!  Not much to see there but I found a company offering excursions.  So I am reading ( out loud ) through the options.  Moonlight catamaran dinner cruise  ( we are too da** old for that sh**; romantic ain't I ) OK! Check!  4 hr. quad bike tour including riding in the sand dunes.  OK! Check!  "HEY!  4 hr. experience swimming and water sports on secluded beach with a BBQ lunch on the beach??"  NO!!!  But.  NO!!!  But I don't understand.  Sounds GREAT to me. ( the wives will know where I am headed here )  I won't let you embarrass me like that! NO!!!  What?  I wouldn't do that!  What are you talking about??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You would be over there telling the chef he is doing it all wrong!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   OK! So maybe she has a point.  No BBQ on the beach.

Danny


----------



## bluewhisper (May 19, 2015)

Mr. Smoketoomuch goes on holiday

...with their swimming pools full of fat German businessmen pretending to be acrobats and forming pyramids and frightening the children, and their bleeding Watney's Red Barrel ...


----------



## wade (May 19, 2015)

... And he will only complain about the tea "they don't make the tea properly - not like at home"...

Mind you the art of brewing good tea is one skill that the Americans have singularly failed to master. Surprising that as Boston is supposed to be famous for Tea Parties. Mind you it can take quite some time for the word to reach as far as south as Texas.


----------



## osprey2 (May 19, 2015)

Wade said:


> ... And he will only complain about the tea "they don't make the tea properly - not like at home"...
> 
> Mind you the art of brewing good tea is one skill that the Americans have singularly failed to master. Surprising that as Boston is supposed to be famous for Tea Parties. Mind you it can take quite some time for the word to reach as far as south as Texas.


Behave yourself 'old' man. Danny deserves respect ! ( he told me that in a crying voice) !!!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 19, 2015)

Wade said:


> ... And he will only complain about the tea "they don't make the tea properly - not like at home"...
> 
> Mind you the art of brewing good tea is one skill that the Americans have singularly failed to master. Surprising that as Boston is supposed to be famous for Tea Parties. Mind you it can take quite some time for the word to reach as far as south as Texas.


As it happens my mother and her parents were in London after the war, and she picked up the habit of having tea (in Lithuanian: arbata). So I grew up liking tea.

As for the political Tea Party, IIRC at their first big event re-enacting the Boston tea party, the tea they threw was bagged tea. That's typical American competence with tea, they can't even dump loose tea, it has to be bagged.

As a side note, the tea partiers were also called teabaggers at first. Google "teabagging" for a laugh.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 19, 2015)

TEA!  Are you folks serious??  Mother and father in law came by once when the wife was gone.  So I had to make tea.  Well they now make sure the wife is here before they come.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   What tha he** does a Texas redneck know about hot tea??  Chicken fried steak and a cup of tea please???????

Danny


----------



## bluewhisper (May 19, 2015)

I liked how, when i visited little BBQ establishments in the South, they would automatically serve iced tea whether I asked for it or not.

I like tea in hot weather, there's something astringent about it, some bitter pull, kind of like aspirin.


----------



## wade (May 19, 2015)

Now Iced Tea is a totally different story. I love the American iced tea. Real brewed tea (ok maybe from concentrate in some places) but the the important thing is that it is unsweetened. It is so refreshing in the heat. The only iced tea you can usually buy here in the UK is the sweet canned rubbish :-(


----------

